# 10 Rules of a Gunfight



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

#10 is a hoot! :mrgreen:

TEN RULES OF A GUNFIGHT

1. Bring a gun. If you're smart, you'll bring at least two.

2. Anything worth shooting is worth shooting twice. 

3. Only hits count. 

4. If your shooting stance is good, you're probably not moving fast enough or using cover correctly. 

5. Keep shooting until the threat no longer exists; then stay sharp until somebody with a badge tells you to freeze. 

6. If you can choose what to bring to a gun fight, bring a long gun and a friend. 

7. In a relatively short time, nobody will remember the details of caliber, stance, or tactics. They will only remember who lived. 

8. If you are not shooting, you should be reloading or running. 

9. Accuracy is relative: most hits will be more dependent on "pucker factor" than on the skill of the shooter or the inherent accuracy of the gun. 

10. Someday someone may kill you with your own gun, but they should have to beat you to death with it because it's empty.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That's good!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I beleive that was wrote by Col; Jeff Cooper USMC. He's a ture American Hero.:smt1099


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

:smt1099


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gunfight Rules*

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------

